# WedgePad for iPad



## Neo

Just wanted to share that since I got my iPad last Wednesday, I've been using it at home with the WedgePad, which I had ordered earlier. I had heard about the WedePad a few months ago, from other KB members here, looked it up, and thought it looked really practical and comfortable. But, well, I didn't have an iPad, lol. But when I decided to get my iPad2, I immediately remembered the WedgePad and ordered it!

I have now been using it for the past 3 days, and I'm really happy with it. It is as light weight and comfortable to use as I expected it to be, and my iPad pretty much lives on it. I find the angle very comfortable, and it actually also holds it straight vertically, as I experienced earlier today while video skyping - really cool.

When I placed my order for it a few weeks ago, there was some kind of mix up with stock availability (or lack thereof), and I contacted them to clear things up. The company was really responsive and nice. They offered me a refund or to ship me the WedgePad as soon as it became available. Because I wasn't in a hurry but knew I really wanted it, I opted for the second solution, but asked if they could be as nice and actually replace my original order for the upcoming all black limited edition I had seen mentioned somewhere. They said no problem. When I got my WedgePad last week, I was a bit disappointed to see it was the original black and white model, and so wrote them again to tell them. Again, a super fast and gracious response: they had some production issues on the the all black version, and didn't want me to wait any longer, and so sent me what they had. They told me to please send my current one back when the all black became available, they would exchange it. I thought that was really nice. So not only do I like the product (simple and efficient), I actually also really appreciated the nice, responsive and fast CS!

If anyone is interested, you can find the WedgePad here (they also used to sell it on Amazon but it doesn't seem to be available there at the moment):

http://wedgepad.com/


----------



## Kathy

Looks like it would be perfect for sitting on your lap or reading in bed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neo

Kathy said:


> Looks like it would be perfect for sitting on your lap or reading in bed. Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure 

That's exactly how I use it ! I love the fact that it's filled with little micro balls, which allows you to fit the WedgePad comfortably and safely on any uneven surface, as it adapts to anything but still maintains a flat surface under the iPad. I often have it resting just on one leg when my cat wants to halfway sit on my lap on the other side


----------



## kwajkat

Have had mine for quite awhile and use it every day, in fact my ipad stays on it unless I am taking it with me. I do wish there were more of the filling in mine. Of course when I got it the zipper was not completely sealing the opening so a lot of the beads were all over. Those things are a mess to pick up especially if you are trying to beat the dog to them!!  Anyway it is the best ipad attachment I have. Now if they would just make one for the kindle models I would be real happy.


----------



## Neo

Oh no kwajkat!!!!! I can only imagine fighting the dog to get to the beads!!!!!! My first thought when I got mine out of the box was also that it could have been fuller, but after using it I wonder if it would have been as "adaptable" to the surface you set it on if it had been the case? I really like how it "moulds" to everything I put it on.

I'm glad to know you still like yours after having used it for a while .

And one for the Kindle would be fantastic - I'd be all over that one!!! I got a pyramid pillow for my Kindle, but find that I hardly ever use it because it is a bit too stiff for my taste.


----------



## VictoriaP

I've often thought it would fit a Kindle DX.  At least, that's my excuse for thinking I should uprgade my Kindle to the bigger size!

I'm another one who leaves my iPad on the WedgePad full time unless I'm taking the iPad out of the house, which is rare. *Definitely* the best accessory I bought for this device.


----------



## kindlemama

I'm another WedgePad fan!


----------



## kdawna

Wow, something else I "have to buy"! I prop mine prop mine up now with mini blankets and a bed pillow ...while it's upside down in the apple case. Should be much better. MY wrists hurt, will the 

wedge pad help ?


----------



## Sharonnelson123

That looks awesome, I totally have to get one. I have a case now that props it up but I find that it's not nearly tall enough to type on comfortably. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Neo

kdawna said:


> MY wrists hurt, will the wedge pad help ?


I'm not sure, as I don't know how or why your wrists hurt . The only thing I can say, is that so far my wrists don't hurt at all, whether I'm typing with the WedgePad on the table or on my lap.


----------



## gdae23

I'm thinking of ordering this as well. For those of you have one already, perhaps you could answer two questions:

- Can you use it with the iPad in a full cover? (Assuming the cover is bent over behind the iPad, like folding back the Amazon Kindle cover.) Or is this just for using with a naked iPad?

- Can you sit the Ipad on the WedgePad without using the straps, and will it stay stable that way? There may by times I prefer not to have the straps in the way, although it looks like that would be very useful when typing on the iPad.

Thanks for any more info.


----------



## corkyb

gdae23 said:


> I'm thinking of ordering this as well. For those of you have one already, perhaps you could answer two questions:
> 
> - Can you use it with the iPad in a full cover? (Assuming the cover is bent over behind the iPad, like folding back the Amazon Kindle cover.) Or is this just for using with a naked iPad?
> 
> - Can you sit the Ipad on the WedgePad without using the straps, and will it stay stable that way? There may by times I prefer not to have the straps in the way, although it looks like that would be very useful when typing on the iPad.
> 
> Thanks for any more info.


I would say no to both your questions. The wedge is quite a bit smaller than you (or at least I) thought it would be. The ipad really needs to be naked to fit. It's a great fit though. And you might be able lean it up against the wedge, but once you use the straps, I doubt you will want to do that.
Paula


----------



## kwajkat

gdae23 said:


> - Can you use it with the iPad in a full cover? (Assuming the cover is bent over behind the iPad, like folding back the Amazon Kindle cover.) Or is this just for using with a naked iPad?
> 
> - Can you sit the Ipad on the WedgePad without using the straps, and will it stay stable that way? There may by times I prefer not to have the straps in the way, although it looks like that would be very useful when typing on the iPad.


You can use a thin case with the wedge pad. I have the smart cover and a thin plastic(type) back cover on mine and it fits fine on the pad.

I would highly recommend you use the straps to hold your ipad on the pad. It would be risky to not use them because the ipad will slide off. Not to mention it really doesn't work without them. The straps really are not in the way of your screen. While they are an off white you can use a marker to darken them if you are bothered by the white.


----------



## gdae23

Thanks for your answers. I don't have any cover yet, although I'm planning to get one. I guess once I decide on a cover, and see how easy it is (or isn't) to get the iPad 2 in and out of the cover, then I'll decide about the WedgePad.


----------



## AwnCobbler

Neo said:


> I find the angle very comfortable, and it actually also holds it straight vertically, as I experienced earlier today while video skyping - really cool.


Hello!
Seriously considering this pillowy solution for my iPad2, especially after reading all the opinions here! But I am still not totally convinced that the WedgePad is ideal for (a person) lying (flat) in bed watching a movie...For that purpose, I reckon I'd need a stand that provided an angle close to 90º. Neo, you mention that the WedgePad can hold your iPad almost vertically...Can you tell me more? Have you used the iPad on the WedgePad while reclining in bed watching video?
Thanks so much!
-Awn


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm looking forward to the all black model. I'm another one that uses the WedgePad all the time at home.


----------



## ayuryogini

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm looking forward to the all black model. I'm another one that uses the WedgePad all the time at home.


How do you find the all black model?


----------



## luvmy4brats

They don't have it yet, but have said they'll be releasing it soon.


----------



## meljackson

I got mine today and love it! I do wish I hadn't let curiosity get the best of me and unzipped the zipper though. Beads jumped everywhere! Thank you for posting about this 

Melissa


----------



## ayuryogini

Luvmy4brats said:


> They don't have it yet, but have said they'll be releasing it soon.


Thanks, I'll be watching for it. 
And Melissa, that's pretty funny about all those beads. Thanks for a good chuckle.


----------



## KindleChickie

Just yesterday I gave in and bought a peeramid pillow stand.  Wish I would have seen this first.  My objection to the peeramid has always been it's aesthetics, this one is less objectionable to me.


----------



## VictoriaP

I have both the Peeramid and the WedgePad--the WedgePad gets daily use, the Peeramid only once in a great while.  Between the straps to hold the iPad in place, and the squishability that allows me to prop it on my knees hands-free no matter what position I've curled into, the WedgePad has proven far more versatile for me than the Peeramid.  Heck, the WedgePad even went with me to my hair appt today--didn't even bother with a sleeve for the iPad.  Just flipped it so the glass faced the pad and strapped it back in, then stuffed the whole thing into my purse.  No problems.

My only complaint, after something like eight months of use, is that they still don't have an all black version even though we begged for it clear back in the beginning when they first went up for sale.  The white trim and especially the white elastics annoy me.  (I recolored mine black with a Sharpie within the first day or so, but it's not the same as having properly dyed ones.

The WedgePad is the best accessory to date for the iPad, as long as you're willing to remove it from whatever case you use.  Only a VERY slim case will fit under the straps well.  I use a sleeve rather than a case, so it's not an issue for me.


----------



## kindlemama

KindleChickie said:


> Just yesterday I gave in and bought a peeramid pillow stand. Wish I would have seen this first. My objection to the peeramid has always been it's aesthetics, this one is less objectionable to me.


I use both the WedgePad and the Peeramid. My iPad lives on my WedgePad (with the back of a Vaja iVolution cover) at home. Once in a while in bed, I'll prop my iPad (still on the WedgePad) up against the Peeramid when I want it to sit more upright. Works out very nicely!


----------



## akagriff

I ordered 2 wedge pads (one for me and one for hubby). I'm waiting patiently for them to get here!


----------



## kwajkat

I like my wedgepad but think it needs abit more stuffing.  The other day I picked up one of those "seen on tv" pillows that you can twist in several different shapes at walmart. I have to say it works great for the ipad if you like to view the ipad at an angle while laying on your side. I jus twist it in a shape that holds it and put the corner of the ipad in the center hole. Works great.


----------



## mlewis78

Does anyone here use the Levenger Cloud Pillow?

http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/PRODUCT/Product.asp?Params=Category=17-764|Level=2-3|pageid=7735










It costs more but looks good to me. I don't like that the wedgepad has white straps. I don't have an ipad2 yet, but I think we're getting closer to the time when one can be found in an apple store without waiting in a line. I also like the idea of the zaggmate with keyboard.


----------



## Neo

WedgePad has indicated that they will be coming out with an all black WedgePad soon. I guess the white straps would be great for a white iPad2  

That Levenger looks huge! For the way I use my iPad on my lap and stuff, it actually looks a bit too big and bulky for comfort - but would be interested in hearing from someone who has actually used it


----------



## VictoriaP

I like the idea of the Levenger as it's tall and nicely angled, but it would have to be half as wide before it would be useful to me.  I tend to use my iPad while sitting with my legs curled up, feet on the seat of the sofa.  The WedgePad rests very comfortably on top of my knees, vertically or horizontally, nearly at eye level.  It'd be impossible to balance a larger cushion (or a firmer one) this way.

This is also why the Zaggmate with keyboard doesn't appeal to me.  I just rarely sit in a position that I could conveniently use such a thing.


----------



## KindleChickie

I received my peeramid Saturday, haven't had a chance to use it yet.  It was late on the shipping so Amazon gave me a nice bit of money back.

I went ahead and ordered the wedge pad today.  I figure if one of them doesn't get used I can always regift it.


----------



## skyblue

I own both a Wedge Pad and a Peeramid Pillow and love them both.  I like the wedge pad for use on the couch or chairs and travel.  I prefer the Peeramid Pillow for use in bed.  They are both great products!


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


> WedgePad has indicated that they will be coming out with an all black WedgePad soon. I guess the white straps would be great for a white iPad2


I went on line today, and they had the all black one available; it's confusing though, because the pictures are both the black with white straps, but when I looked in my cart, it said "black with black straps"!! 
I can hardly wait...I HATE Apple's Smart Cover.

There was also a pic of a white iPad in the one with white straps and it did look really nice.


----------



## kindlemama

ayuryogini said:


> I went on line today, and they had the all black one available; it's confusing though, because the pictures are both the black with white straps, but when I looked in my cart, it said "black with black straps"!!
> I can hardly wait...I HATE Apple's Smart Cover.
> 
> There was also a pic of a white iPad in the one with white straps and it did look really nice.


Was this on the wedgepad.com site? I just went and looked there, and all I see is the original with the white straps.

Edited to add: I found it. Very confusing. For anyone else looking for the all-black version, you have to click on the second (unmarked) box.

Thanks for posting this, ayuryogini. I've been waiting forever for the all-black WedgePad to come out. : )

Edited again to add: I don't think the second box is for the all-black WedgePad. As KindleChickie said, I think the second box is for a WedgePad with black piping and white straps.


----------



## KindleChickie

From what I could see on the page, it looks like one has white piping and one has black piping, but both have white straps.


----------



## ayuryogini

KindleChickie said:


> From what I could see on the page, it looks like one has white piping and one has black piping, but both have white straps.


Oh, you're right! Thanks for pointing that out. When the description said "black with black trim" I assumed that meant the straps as well and that the pic was wrong, but on closer inspection, it's what you said, so now I have a call into them and am waiting for a response. 
I've been reading so much on this thread about them coming out with black straps, I didn't imagine they would introduce any other new designs until the did the all-black one.


----------



## KindleChickie

Seems crazy doesnt it?  I mean, white straps on a black screen is too distracting.  Why they would take the time to change the piping color and not the elastic is mind boggling.


----------



## kindlemama

KindleChickie said:


> Seems crazy doesnt it? I mean, white straps on a black screen is too distracting. Why they would take the time to change the piping color and not the elastic is mind boggling.


I know a little background on this. This batch was meant to be the all-black version, but the manufacturer misunderstood and only made the piping black. I contacted Sam a while back, asking when the all-black version would be coming out, and that's what he told me. He said that he'd be ordering the all-black version (again), so when I saw ayuryogini's post this morning, I was so excited, I just ordered two without thinking. : (

I emailed Sam again today, asking about the all-black version. (He's always so gracious every time I email -- I hate to keep bugging him!) I filled my WedgePad with poly pellets because it was getting kind of flat, and now it's just sooooo heavy. If the all-black version isn't coming out soon, I'm going to go ahead and keep one of the ones I ordered this morning.

Oops, while I was typing this Sam answered my email (and refunded my money). He says the all-black model is ready at the manufacturer and is in the process of being shipped (2-3 weeks). He says they'll be sending an email to everyone on the all-black waiting list when they arrive. : )


----------



## SamBensalem

Sorry for the Confusion guys, we're still working the kinks out of our new shopping cart. The "black" WedgePad that is currently on the site is not the "All Black" version. They were supposed be, but there was a mix up and this is what we ended up with. 

The all black Wedgepads will be available in a couple weeks, and we will have plenty. Anyone on our mailing list will be notified the day they become available.

Again, sorry for the confusion.

Thanks,
Sam Bensalem


----------



## KindleChickie

As Paul Harvey would say, and thats the rest of the story.


----------



## kindlemama

KindleChickie said:


> As Paul Harvey would say, and thats the rest of the story.


LOL


----------



## ayuryogini

SamBensalem said:


> Sorry for the Confusion guys, we're still working the kinks out of our new shopping cart. The "black" WedgePad that is currently on the site is not the "All Black" version. They were supposed be, but there was a mix up and this is what we ended up with.
> 
> The all black Wedgepads will be available in a couple weeks, and we will have plenty. Anyone on our mailing list will be notified the day they become available.
> 
> Again, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam Bensalem


Thanks for letting us know; I'm going to wait the two weeks then; I'm looking forward to the all black. 
Also, apologies for any confusion I caused, thinking that the all black ones were available now.


----------



## meowzart

OK I'm looking at the site and wondering if the fabric is black, brown or blue?? 
Personally I'd hold out for pink 
Does anyone else find the angle of the smart cover kind of useless for lap typing etc??  Drives me nuts


----------



## VictoriaP

meowzart said:


> OK I'm looking at the site and wondering if the fabric is black, brown or blue??
> Personally I'd hold out for pink
> Does anyone else find the angle of the smart cover kind of useless for lap typing etc?? Drives me nuts


There's never been even a whiff of a rumor of colors other than black. Probably just your screen tint affecting the image, as the pics look black on mine, and the one currently in my lap is definitely black. Pink would be nice, but picky as I am, I'd still demand black straps. LOL

As for the smart cover, while I don't have one, I've always preferred a taller angle than most people for typing, and from what I've seen there's no way that one would be high enough for me. The WedgePad is pretty good for lap typing as there are two different angles to choose from. (Although to be fair, I still use mine in portrait mode over half the time, propped on my raised knees at whatever angle I feel like curling into!)


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to let anybody interested know that the all black WedgePad is now available for sale, and is clearly identified as such when you get to the WedgePad page to select it. They are also having a specials, 2 iPad cleaning cloths for $6 instead of $9. Of course, I had to order both


----------



## KindleChickie

I have had my wedgepad and my peermid pillow for a little bit now.  I  like the wedgepad, but it doesnt really work for me in bed which is what I was initially after.  But I do keep my iPad in it most of the time, it gives it a cuddly pillow affect.  Down side is my iPad gets hot in it when it never has before.

Now the peeramid pillow works for me in bed perfectly.  I use it with my lighted cover and really like how it functions.  I can wrap the cord around the extending light and support the Kindle in an acute angle so I can read with it on my belly.  Down side is it is ugly.  I keep it in a pillow case when not in use.

I have never been one to read in bed (or watch TV for that matter).  But recently I have been ill and spending more than just sleep time in bed.  The peeramid has worked nicely for me.


----------



## kindlemama

Neo said:


> Just wanted to let anybody interested know that the all black WedgePad is now available for sale, and is clearly identified as such when you get to the WedgePad page to select it. They are also having a specials, 2 iPad cleaning cloths for $6 instead of $9. Of course, I had to order both


I finally got my all-black WedgePads (ordered one for my son also) this morning. They're much nicer than my sharpie-colored old ones!


----------



## SamBensalem

Hey guys,

For those of you that have been asking we are working on a WedgePad for Kindle Fire and Kindle Touch.


----------



## rho

SamBensalem said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For those of you that have been asking we are working on a WedgePad for Kindle Fire and Kindle Touch.


Yay! I love my WedgePad


----------



## ayuryogini

I just received my WedgePad today and I really love it; 
I got the all-black one; it looks fantastic w/ my black iPad2,
and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it fits with the Vaja Libretto case on it.

I can't believe how light-weight and compact it is, and I'm so happy it fits with the Vaja case
because I never take my iPad out of it.

The angles are perfect, too. I couldn't be happier.

I'm glad I read meljackson's post a long time ago, though, because it is so tempting
to open that little zipper to see what's inside, but with that warning, I made sure no little beads escaped.
(they tried).


----------



## Neo

Yay *Ayuryogini*! So glad you like yours too - I have to say that my iPad2 lives on the WedgePad at home, lol. But I don't use mine with the Vaja case on, would you mind posting a pic of your combo please?


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


> Yay *Ayuryogini*! So glad you like yours too - I have to say that my iPad2 lives on the WedgePad at home, lol. But I don't use mine with the Vaja case on, would you mind posting a pic of your combo please?


Here you go, *Neo*. Not the best photos and there was a bunch of late afternoon background glare, and taken with my iPhone, but you get the idea.

I don't know if I'm stretching the elastic too much, but I take my iPad with me so much that I don't want to take it in and out of the Vaja Case, so this works perfectly.
I love the angles of the WedgePad, too, and it's still really well-balanced with the Vaja Case. (Mine is the Libretto, the same as yours)


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Ayuryogini*, really appreciate it! And it's looking good 

I actually never just thought of doing that - I just keep taking my iPad in and out of the Vaja when at home, and back in when I take it out


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


> Thank you *Ayuryogini*, really appreciate it! And it's looking good
> 
> I actually never just thought of doing that - I just keep taking my iPad in and out of the Vaja when at home, and back in when I take it out


You're welcome! 
How does that work for you to take the iPad in and out of the Vaja? Is it easy for you? It seems a bit troublesome to me, but I haven't really done it enough to be proficient.

I'm interested to know if you will keep doing that, or will you now use your WedgePad with the Vaja Case still on?


----------



## corkyb

Hmmmm, may have to get that Libretto now that I know it will fit with the Wedgepad.


----------



## ayuryogini

corkyb said:


> Hmmmm, may have to get that Libretto now that I know it will fit with the Wedgepad.


A definite must!


----------



## SamBensalem

For Kindle Fire questions please post them here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91694.0.html

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## SamBensalem

updated kindle fire post


----------



## kindlemama

Sam, I sent you an email a few weeks ago via your website but you never responded, so I'll try here.  

Will you be getting the all-black WedgePads for the iPad again, and if so, when?

Thank you!


----------

